# (MS) Int. FTCH Apache Joe



## Bartona500

LR International FTCH Apache Joe
Hips: 4/3 | Elbows: 0/0 | Eyes: Unaffected (BVA) | DNA PRA, CNM, & EIC Tested Clear
Weight: 70lbs Color: BB/EE









Prince is one of the most well-known stud dogs to be imported to the USA from Ireland. He earned his Field Trial Champion title in both Ireland and the UK, and he has accomplished more than any British or Irish labrador retriever currently being bred in the United States. Prince is a big, strong dog with a ton of drive. He is known for his keen looks and excellent nose. His health record is impeccable, having no registered progeny with a BVA hip score above 10. Prince is available for natural breeding and frozen semen. His accomplishments include:

Winner of two 24-dog two day Open Stake Field Trials (UK)
Winner of 16-dog Open Stake Field Trial (Ireland)
Third place in the 2011 Irish National Championship
Two-time qualifier for the IGL, ran in 2010 (out day two)
Winner of Irish National Game Fair 2009, 2010, and 2011
Competed in CLA on Ireland’s International Team, tied for top dog 2014
Second place in two 16-dog Open Stake Field Trials
Winner of various other Field Trial and Working Test awards

Please visit www.southernoakkennels.com for more information.


----------

